
25 Years of Digital Vandalism - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/27/opinion/27Gibson.html?_r=1&hp
======
FSecurePal
What would you ask the creator of Brain?
<http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002087.html>

